# Could someone clarify for me....



## SilverSpoo (Jan 15, 2014)

Incorrect. You have to calculate the nutrients on a dry matter basis to figure out what you are actually feeding. This means with all of the moisture removed.

Your Tundra food contains the same nutrients whether or not you add water.

Regular guaranteed analysis is 4 percent water, so 96 dry matter:
37/96 = 38.5% protein diet

Reconstituted is 65 percent water, so 35 percent dry matter:
13/35 = 37.1% protein

Theoretically these should be exactly the same numbers, but probably the company rounded somewhere as well.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you. Appreciate that. I was never clear on how you could figure out what you were actually feeding and since I add water, etc.

Appreciate it.


----------

